# Advice please



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi has any one used a coat king comb? I have heard about them but before splashing out on one I wondered if anyone had used one on their poos? I think it is meant to strip out the undercoat?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont think cockapoos have the right kind of hair for that kind of brush, more for like huskeys and things like that, but I could be wrong.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was reading about this this morning and apparently cockapoos don't have undercoats. So maybe no need for a brush like that?

Speaking of grooming though has anyone ever googled images of poodle art? Insanity, but I bet the dogs love the attention.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have heard of groomers using that comb to help remove remnants of puppy coat when adult coat is coming through in order to help reduce the matts. I am not sure it's something you would use regularly or at all if you aren't familiar with grooming techniques. Im sure Kendal will advise properly soon.


----------

